# Latest two knives.



## bbs383ci (Jun 20, 2016)

Haven't posted here in a bit. Here's my latest two. Both are cpm154, 60-61Rc, tapered tangs, mirror finish, hollow ground, stainless Corbys and pins  dovetailed stainless bolsters. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Horns (Jun 20, 2016)

Man both of them are sweet. Very nice knives.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Jun 20, 2016)

*..*

very nice, love the shine..


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Jun 20, 2016)

nice


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 20, 2016)

There is no doubt that is a mirror finish!  Great photo set up too!
Those are some fine looking knives!  
DJ


----------



## bbs383ci (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you guys much appreciated!!!


----------



## georgiaboy (Jun 21, 2016)

The top one reminds me of the pictures of "two headed snakes."   Great work Dustin.  I can tell you spent some time with Mr John (that's a compliment)!


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 21, 2016)

I would be scared to use one that polished...  Would HATE to scratch the surface!

Very nice.


----------



## bbs383ci (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank y'all!!!  
Yeah, not a lot of guys like the mirror finish but man when done right it looks awesome.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Jun 21, 2016)

Those are brighter then a lot of mirrors.  Man they look great


----------



## bbs383ci (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 24, 2016)

Two beautiful pieces of work.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jun 25, 2016)

They look great Dustin


----------



## bbs383ci (Jun 26, 2016)

Thank y'all!!!!


----------

